# My pig isn't pooping



## Tmmeyers (Apr 4, 2012)

It has been a while since one of my pigs has pooped. He is vomiting after he eats and sometimes after he drinks. He is still eating and drinking. He is not lethargic at all. Is there something I could give him maybe a laxitive?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Some pigs are born without an anus. I've seen this a couple of times. They die. However, assuming your pig has been pooping before and has an opinion, er, I mean anus, like most people then it is possible you've got, in order of severity, constipation, a blockage or worst yet torsion.

Constipation: Laxative, even butter, should help.

Blockage: This is much more serious and not a whole lot you can do but hope hit passes. Butter might help. I would probably slaughter if this doesn't fix it quickly.

Torsion: Sometimes the internal connections that hold the intestines in position are loose and a piece will twist. This is very bad and the pig will almost certainly die. I would slaughter immediately as a roaster. 

Hard to know the problem until you disassemble the pig and look inside.

Basically it comes down to plenty of water, perhaps a laxative and butter.

Good luck.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
ButcherShop | Sugar Mountain Farm


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Had a boar get constipated. Just use a laxitive and adjust dosage by weight. I found pill forms easier to use. Stick them in some apple wedges and feed them by hand. Then you know if they made it in. Blockage and / or twist are serous medical conditions and tend to escalate rapidly.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

One thing to note with the twisted intestines is they tend to get an extremely bloated abdomen.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

A vet recommended once to me to use a syringe and give a vegetable oil enema and also some to eat, syringe it in if it didn't eat it on its own.


----------

